# Power-off the display on lid close



## oliwiak82 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello,

I have trouble with setting up hw.acpi.video.lcd0.active to work properly. 
[cmd=]sysctl hw.acpi.video.lcd0.active=1[/cmd] - does turn off my display
[cmd=]sysctl hw.acpi.video.lcd0.active=0[/cmd] - does NOT turn on my display back (so I have to reboot system to see my screen again)

How can *I* manage this to work correctly?

I have the following configuration:
Freebsd FreeBSD 9.1 on a Dell 6400 laptop.


```
root@kibel:/root # uname -a
FreeBSD kibel.no-ip.org 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     [email]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

root@kibel:/root # sysctl hw.acpi
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S3 S4 S5
hw.acpi.power_button_state: S5
hw.acpi.sleep_button_state: S3
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: NONE
hw.acpi.standby_state: NONE
hw.acpi.suspend_state: S3
hw.acpi.sleep_delay: 1
hw.acpi.s4bios: 1
hw.acpi.verbose: 0
hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.handle_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.reset_video: 0
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest: C1
hw.acpi.acline: 1
hw.acpi.battery.life: 100
hw.acpi.battery.time: -1
hw.acpi.battery.state: 0
hw.acpi.battery.units: 2
hw.acpi.battery.info_expire: 5
hw.acpi.thermal.min_runtime: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.polling_rate: 10
hw.acpi.thermal.user_override: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 44.5C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.active: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.passive_cooling: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.thermal_flags: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._PSV: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._HOT: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._CRT: 107.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._ACx: -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC1: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC2: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TSP: -1
hw.acpi.video.crt0.active: 0
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.active: 0
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.brightness: 33
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.fullpower: 33
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.economy: 0
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.levels: 33 0 0 6 13 20 26 33 40 46 53 60 66 73 80 86 93 100
hw.acpi.video.ext0.active: 0
hw.acpi.video.ext1.active: 0
hw.acpi.video.ext2.active: 0
hw.acpi.video.ext3.active: 0

root@kibel:/root # kldstat |grep video
 7    1 0xffffffff8181d000 25ab     acpi_video.ko

root@kibel:/root # dmesg | egrep -i "acpi|evaluation"
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
ACPI APIC Table: <DELL   M09    >
acpi0: <DELL M09    > on motherboard
acpi0: reservation of 0, 9f000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 7cf4d400 (3) failed
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [TCPA] - 0x58, should be 0xFC (20110527/tbutils-282)
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71,0x72-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 2 on acpi0
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x11> port 0x930,0x934 on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci11: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.1 on pci0
pci12: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.2 on pci0
pci13: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
battery1: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64,0x62,0x66 irq 1 on acpi0
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
acpi_video0: <ACPI video extension> on vgapci0
acpi_video1: <ACPI video extension> on vgapci1
ACPI Warning: For \\_SB_.PCI0.VID2._DOD: Return Package has no elements (empty) (20110527/nspredef-500)
evaluation of \\_SB_.PCI0.VID2._DOD makes no sense
```


----------



## kahlua (May 29, 2013)

Are you using Xorg? Try:

`xset dpms force off`
`xset dpms force on`


----------

